

 Ask HN: how many people in here looking for ideas and do startup? - anothertodd

I saw some people who are looking for great ideas on irc or some communities like HN.<p>how many people in here looking for ideas to start a team? most of people interning now so not only this summer, after summer, whatever.<p>grouping this kind of ppl would be great.
======
scottyallen
I'm always on the lookout for good business ideas, HN or elsewhere. Once you
get in the habit of looking for business ideas, you can't help but see them
everywhere...

------
namank
I have a some ideas but I doubt I could do startup (NOT side projects) and
school at the same time.

Need to finish school first; but after that, yes.

------
aorshan
I have a few ideas but im still waiting to find the right person to start it
up with. Also its gonna be hard with school starting soon.

------
angryasian
what irc channels ?

~~~
anothertodd
#startups. sometimes :)

